# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kush eshte Antikrishti dhe ngjarjet mbas rrembimit!

## teniolteni

Unë kam dëshirë të hapja një temë në lidhje me Antikrishtin ku ngjarjet pasojne mbas takimit tonë me Zotin tonë JezuKrisht në Ajër. Këtë e thotë me qartësi letra e 1-rë e Thesalonikasve K:4 v 13-18v. 
Kjo është shpresa që na mban zgjuar, duke ndjenjur dhe ruajtur trupin nga ndonjë sulm frymëror që mund të orvitet apo ndonjë mendim njerëzor që bie në kundërshtim me parimet thelbësore që Bibla na ka dhënë për të zbatuar në jetën tonë të Krishtere të Shenjtë, ku ne tashmë jemi Tempulli Frymëror, sepse Ai Tokësor akoma nuk i ka ardhur ora dhe momenti të rindërtohet në Kupolën Muhamediane. 
A mundet që marrja e Kishës të merret mbas Pashkës së këtij viti, sepse edhe Fryma e Shenjtë që Zbriti mbi 12 Apostujt në tokë erdhi mbas ditës së Rrëshajave! A kane ndonjë lidhje koha e ardhjes së Frymës, si dhe koha e marrjes së Frymës bashkë me Besimtarët? 
Sa për dijeni më pëlqen të di rrugën e të ardhmes Biblike, ku çdo kush nga ne që kemi vënë besimin në "Gurin e Qoshes" nuk do ta përjetojë rrjedhjen e ngjarjeve katastrofale për njerëzimin dhe pasuesit e "666"-ës, ku Luciferi; Antikrishti dhe Profeti i rremë bëjnë Trini-falsinë e tyre të ngjashme me të vërtetën që ekziston në Atin, Birin dhe Frymën e Shenjtë. 
Në fakt për ata që nuk besojnë, këto rrjeshta mund t'i marrin si fjalë lodrash apo përrallash ku i drejtohen gjoja një fëmije, e keni shumë gabim nëse mendoni një gjë të tillë, sepse edhe unë përpara se të shpëtohesha në vitin 1995 nuk i konceptoja dot ato që thuheshin para 11 vjetesh, por dalngadalë rritesha në besim ku ç'do kush ka kalur peripecira s'provash të ndryshme mbas pranimit të Jezusit, këto vinë për faj të mos ecjes së drejtë, duke anashkaluar fjalën, por edhe për shkak të trupit fizik mëkatar që ne zotërojmë, megjithëse edhe Fjala e thotë që do të vuajmë për shkak të Besimit ne Krishtin. 
Rritja e një të krishteri në besim është e barazvlefshme me rritjen e një të porsalinduri, ku mbas një kohe e shohim të rritur ne hapa të ndryshme deri sa bëhet i zoti i vetvetes, ku jeta herë pas here është malore dhe herë pas here është  dishezë.
Tani do të dëshiroja tju rishkruaja disa pasazhe ku flitet për Satanain; Birin e tij dhe Profetin e Rremë, gjithmonë sipas Biblës dhe jo sipas mëndjes sime, sepse Zoti na ka dhënë këtë mundësi për Bijtë e Tij, kjo falë Fjalës që ne kemi në duar për të informuar vetveten dhe hetuar diturinë e thellësisë Frymërore që ç'do kush e zotëron sipas asaj që Zoti i ka dhëne për shërbimine tij ndaj Zotit tonë. 

Zbulesa Kap:13v-18 thotë: Këtu është urtia. Ai që ka mend, le të bëjë llogari numrin e bishës, sepse është numër njeriu; dhe numri i tij është gjashtëqind e gjashtëdhjetë e gjashtë.

Ateherë unë me inisiativën time dhe me ndihmën tuaj kam dëshirë që me anë të Fjalës së Perëndisë që na ka dhënë pse të mos t'ë zbulojmë emrin e këtij të paudhi se kush fshihet mbas personifikit të emrit të AntiKrishtit gjithmonë nëse mundemi ta zbulojmë, ku ndërkohë pse të mos shyrtojmë dhe llogaritjet numerike të barazvlefshme me emrin e tij, gjithmonë nqs jemi të sakt, dhe Zoti na faltë nqs, bëjmë llogaritje të gabueshme për zbulimin e përllogaritjes së numrifikimit të tij, megjithse ai thotë: që kushdo mund të vërë në provë dijet e vetvetes nëpërmjet Frymës së Shenjtë.

-Triniteti i Perëndisë është: 		
ATI				(Perëndia Atë)
BIRI 				(Perëndia Bir) 
FRYMA E SHENJTË		                (Perëndia e e Frymës së Shenjtë)


-Triniteti i Satanit është:	    
ATI 		(Luciferi-Satanai-Dragoi)
BIRI 	                (AntiKrishti-Bisha-Bir i humbjes-Njeriu i mëktatit- etj.
                                PROFETI I RREMË _______? (Fryma e Shenjtë!


Në pasazhin e mëposhtëm kuptojmë që flitet për Luciferin, për krijin e tij dhe rënien e tij nga krenaria, ku mbas rënies Ai zotëron këtë emër SATANAI ose Ati i genjeshrrës.

Ezekieli 28:14-15 Ti ishe një kerubin i vajosur, një mbrojtës. Unë të kisha vënë në malin e shenjtë të Perëndisë dhe ti ecje në mes gurësh zjarri.Ti ishe i përsosur në rrugët e tua qysh nga dita që u krijove, deri sa nuk u zbulua te ti çoroditja.

Me poshtë, në këtë pasazh del qarte Biri i Satanait, të cilit nuk ja kemi zbuluar emrin e tij. Ç'do kush mund të ndërhyjë dhe të shtojë mendime dhe sygjerime për emrin,biografinë dhe punën e tij gjatë rimishërimit . 

Në Letrën e Thesalonikasve 2:2 Askush të mos ju gënjejë kursesi, sepse ajo ditë nuk do të vijë, pa ardhur më parë rënia dhe pa u shfaqur njeriu i mëkatit, i biri i humbjes, 

Te Gjoni më poshtë, shohim po prapë të Birin e Satanait; kush është biri i Humbjes? Këtu Jezusi po fliste për Judë Iskariotin, ku cilësoi qartë dhe e quajti i Biri i Humbjes, apo ka ndonjë kuptim tjetër? Ju lutem më ndihmoni ti analizojmë kuptueshmërinë e thellësisë të këtij emri kaq domethënës! 

Në ungjillin e Gjonit 17:12 Kur isha me ata në botë, unë i kam ruajtur në emrin tënd; unë i kam ruajtur ata që ti më ke dhënë dhe askush nga ata nuk ka humbur, përveç birit të humbjes, që të përmbushej Shkrimi. 

Në Ungjillin e Gjonit 6:70-71 Jezusi pohon krejtësisht hapur dhe qarte që Judë Iskarioti është një Djall? A është vërtetë vallë ky i biri i Satanait apo vetë Satanai, si duhet t'a kuptojme këtë pohim të Zotit tonë në lidhje me personin fizik të Judës, si një njeri i demonizuar për atë moment tradhëtimi, apo ka një lidhje midis Satanait dhe Judës në të ardhmen e ngjarjeve Apokaliptike?  

Gjoni 6:70,71. Jezusi u përgjigj atyre:``A nuk ju kam zgjedhur unë ju të dymbëdhjetët? E një prej jush është një djall``.- Por ai fliste për Judë Iskariotin, birin e Simonit, sepse ky kishte për ta tradhtuar, ndonëse ishte një nga të dymbëdhjetët. 

Sipas Veprave të Apostujve ku vajti Juda, mos ështe gjë Profeti i Rremë? Në cilin vënd shkoi Judë Iskarioti? Mos vallë është i zgjedhuri i Satanait për kohën e ardhme të cilin mund t'a ngjisë nga Humnera, apo ta rimishërojë në botë, apo do të shfaqet si njeri për t'ë bëre mbrekullira Satanike, për të mashtuar njerëzit që të besojnë? Jam ende shume i pa qartë nga kuptueshemeria e kesaj enigme të tejthellshme! Dote deshiroja opinionin tuaj në këtë drejtim!

Veprat e Apostujve1:25). për të marrë shortin e kësaj shërbese dhe apostullimin, nga i cili Juda u largua për të shkuar në vendin e tij``. 


Judas nga emri është Greek, por ai si Judë ishte Hebre, dhe Iscariot  i njeriu  nga Kerothi.  A ka lidhje gje me këtë pasazh me atë çka referon Jeremia 48 v24-25;41?  

Jer.48:24,25,41 mbi Keriothin, Botsrahun dhe mbi tërë qytetet e vendit të Moabit, të largëta dhe të afërta. Briri i Moabit është prerë dhe krahu i tij është copëtuar", thotë Zoti. Keriothi u pushtua, fortesat janë zënë dhe zemra e trimave të Moabit në atë ditë do të jetë si zemra e një gruaje në dhembjet e lindjes.

Shohim që Danieli  11:37 i referohet Antikrishtit, që nuk do të ketë respekt ndaj ish bashkombësve të tij, këtu del qartë që do të jetë një Hebre tjetër, Ai nuk do të dëshirojë gratë, dhe mundet të jetë Beqar gjatë rimishëritmit të tij në tokë!.

Danieli 11:37 Ai nuk do të tregojë respekt për Perëndinë e etërve të tij dhe për dëshirën e grave; nuk do të ketë respekt për asnjë perëndi, sepse do të hyjnizojë veten përmbi të gjithë. 

Edhe Jezusi tek Gjoni 5:43 u flet bashkombësve të tij që po të vinte nje "tjetër" Hebre. Ky do të jetë Antikrishti, vëç tij s'ka kuptim tjetër, dhe fjala Tjetër=Hebre! 

Gjoni 5:43 Unë kam ardhur në emër të Atit tim dhe ju nuk më pranoni; po të vinte ndonjë tjetër në emër të vet, ju do ta pranonit.

Antikrishti do të zotërojë shumë cilësi, që ç'do kush i ëndërron për ti patur, atëherë cilësitë janë këto: një gjeni Intelektuali; një orator, nje Intrigues; një sundues; një fetar, një ekomist i përkryer; një luftëtar trim; do të jetë karizmatik e tërheqës shumë nga pamja e jashtme.

Ezekieli 28:12 "Bir njeriu ngri një vajtim për mbretin e Tiros dhe i thuaj: Kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: Ti ishe vula e përsosmërisë, tërë dituri dhe i përsosur nga bukuria.

Tek Zakaria dhe Zbulesa shohim plagën vdekjeprurëse, që do të pësoj Antikrishti gjatë kohës së mbretërimit të tij si Lider Booteror. Ai ringjallet me lavdinë që i jep Ati vet, Satanai). 

Tek Zakaria 11:16-17 thuhet: Sepse ja, unë do të nxjerr në vend një bari që nuk do të kujdeset për delet që humbasin, nuk do t`i kërkojë ato që janë të reja, nuk do të shërojë të plagosurat, nuk do të ushqejë ato që rrijnë në këmbë, por do të hajë mishin e të majmeve dhe do t`u shkulë edhe thonjtë".  Mjerë bariu i pavlerë që e braktis kopenë! Një shpatë do të jetë kundër krahut të tij dhe kundër syrit të tij të djathtë. Krahu i tij do të thahet krejt dhe syri i tij do të verbohet fare. 
Zbulesa 13:3-4 >Edhe pashë një nga krerët e saj si të plagosur për vdekje; por plaga e saj vdekjeprurëse u shërua; dhe gjithë dheu u mrekullua pas bishës. Dhe adhuruan dragoin që i dha autoritet bishës dhe adhuruan bishën duke thënë: ``Kush i ngjan bishës? Kush mund të luftojë kundër saj?``. Kjo eshte interesante, por Bisha kush eshte?

Ndërsa tek Isaija shihet qartë besëlidhja që do të lidhi Izraeli me Antikrishtin, si dhe kundërvenja ndaj tyre në pjesën e dytë të periudhës 7 vjeçare!

Isaja 28:15; 18 Ju thoni: "Kemi përfunduar një besëlidhje me vdekjen, kemi bërë një aleancë me Sheolin; kur rebeshi përmbytës do të kalojë, nuk do të arrijë deri te ne, sepse gënjeshtrën e kemi bërë strehën tonë dhe jemi fshehur prapa falsitetit". Besëlidhja juaj me vdekjen do të anulohet dhe aleanca juaj me Sheolin nuk do të qëndrojë; kur rrebeshi përmbytës do të kalojë, ju do të shkeleni prej tij.

Mikea dhe Isaija flasin në menyrë profetike për preardhjen e vëndit të AntiKrishtit.

Mikea 5:6 Ata do të shkatërrojnë vendin e Asirisë me shpatë dhe tokën e Nimrodit në portat e saj; kështu ai do të na çlirojë nga Asiri në rast se do të vijë në vendin tonë dhe do të shkelë kufijtë tanë.
Isaja 30:31 Me qenë se Asiria do të goditet nga frika e zërit të Zotit, që do ta rrahë me shufër;

Zbulesa 17:8 flet për Bishën, (ku unë si δρταν mendoj s'e është Antikrishti, ku në kohëra të shkuara ka jetuar, për një kohë kohe dhe ka vajtur në humnerë, do te dalë po prapë në skenën botërore, ku prapë do të vejë aty ku ishte. Kur thotë "nuk eshtë" mos e ka fjalën për kohën tonë që Antikrishti nuk është i rishfaqshëm në trupëzim, sepse tani vepron në Frymë ku fjala e përcakton"Ndose është"? Ju lutem dua shpjegime dhe citime të fjalës nqs keni dituri frymërore për ti analizuar këto profeci të së ardhmes! 
Bisha, që pe, ishte, edhe nuk është, dhe do të ngjitet nga humnera dhe do të vejë në përhumbje; dhe banorët e dheut, emrat e të cilëve nuk janë shkruar në librin e jetës që nga krijimi i botës, do të çuditen kur të shohin bishën që ishte, dhe nuk është, ndonëse është.

Po prapë tek  Zbulesa 11:7 flitet për këtë bishë që del nga humnera e tokës për vrarë dy Dëshmitarë të cilët "mendoj" se janë Moisiu dhe Elija. Kjo bishë kush është se nuk kuptoj se nga shfaqet ky person, apo është Antikrishti apo Profeti i Rreme>Jude Skarioti?).

Zbulesa 11:7 Dhe kur ta kryejnë dëshminë e tyre, bisha që ngjitet nga humnera do të bëjë luftë kundër tyre, edhe do t`i mundë ata, dhe do t`i vrasë.

Ndërsa këtu flitet për një bishë tjetër që ngjitej nga dheu, mos flitet gjë këtu për Profetin e Rreme?  Shof tre bisha që ngjiten nga dheu dhe të tre në një kohë të ndryshme, apo flitet për një person, apo Profetin dhe Antikrishtin?  Ju lutem më ndihmoni ti kuptoj këto pasazhe të tejthellshme për të kuptuar të plotë atë çka ajo mbart në vetvete!

Zbulesa 13:11 Pastaj pashë një bishë tjetër, që ngjitej nga dheu, dhe kishte dy brirë që u ngjanin atyre të qengjit, por fliste si një dragua.

Ky ëngjëll dihet që e ka emrin Apolion, dhe Abadon, ky është Antikrishti, apo Profeti i rreme?
Zbulesa 9:11 Dhe për mbret përmbi ta kishin engjëllin e humnerës, emri e tij në hebraisht është Abadon dhe në greqisht emrin e ka Apolion. 

Më lindi ideja për të llogaritur emrin e tij në këtë lloj forme, duke i shtuar çdo gërme të Alfabetit nje 6  duke u rritur në çdo gërmëz, ku ka lidhje me 666. Adresa e përllogaritjes numerike të shkronjave është në këtë link: http://www.geocities.com/LandmarkBib...alculator.html 
Kam kerkuar shume në lidhje me përllogaritjen numerike të Emrave, dhe kam pare qe i perllogarisin ne Hebraisht, Greqisht, dhe Latino. Mua ne Shqip me doli tepër e saktë me emrin Abadon, ndoshta eshte dhe koiçidence, ndërsa në Englisht Abbadon nuk del = ky lloj emri me kodin 666.
Shume faqe në net, japi shumë informacione në lidhje me emrin e tij, disa thonë që është Bill Gates, George W Bus, Papa i Romes i tanishmi, Solana, Toni Bler, kurse në Hebraisht del që WWW është = kodin 666, e shumë të tjera si këto, une nuk di nëse duhet të mbështetemi ne keto perllogaritjesh, por dijë që ai është një njeri dhe ka tipare të pa krahasueshme ku do të ketë emblemën e tij 666!
Kodi numerik sipas emrit eshte ky: 
A=6/ B=12/ C=18/D=24/E=30/F=36/G=42/H=48/I=54/J=60/L=66/L=72/M=78/N=84/O=90/P=96/Q=102/R=108/S=114/T=120/U=126/V=132/W=138/X=144/Y=150/Z=156/
A -6 B-12- A-6 D-24 O-90 N- 94 , Totali =222 x 3 Triniteti i 666 == 666.

Ndërsa tek Jobi dhe Fjalët e Urta flitet për Abadonin te cilin tek Zbulesa e shohim të Jetë Mbreti i Humnerës! Abadoni eshte nje Engjell?

Jobi 26:6 Para atij Sheoli është i zbuluar, Abadoni është pa vel.
Jobi 28 :22 Abadoni dhe vdekja thonë: "Kemi dëgjuar të flitet për të me veshët tona".
Jobi 31:12 një zjarr që konsumon deri në Abadon, dhe do të kishte shkatërruar deri në rrënjë gjithë të korrat e mia.
Fjalet e urta 15:11 Sheoli dhe Abadoni janë para Zotit; ca më tepër janë zemrat e bijve të njerëzve!
Fjalet e urta 27:20 Sheoli dhe Abadoni janë të pangopur, dhe të pangopur janë gjithashtu sytë e njerëzve.


Të dashur Vëllezër dhe Motra, vërtete kam shtruar këtë temë interesante të bashkelidhur me pasazhe të cituar nga Fjala e Perëndisë Bibla, për 2 arsye: 

1-Për të mësuar rrjedhojën e ngjarjeve pas rrëmbimit të Kishës (rrembimi i besimtareve në qiell). 
2- Për të mësuar më shumë nga njeri tjetri ne lidhje me ato qe une kam shtruar, apo dhe të krahasojmë mendimet dhe sygjerimet tuaja në çdo gjë që ka të bëjë me Kishën dhe vargjet që paraflasin për Antikrishtin. Jam i hapur me besimtaret e Krishterë, jo për të debatuar, e theksoj nuk shkruaj për debat, por për të mësuar, inkurajuar dhe informuar të tjerët, ku ndërkohë të forcojmë besimin sa më shumë në Zotin tonë, sepse jemi nje popull Johebre i privilegjuar që Perëndia na dha nepërmjet Jezus Krishtit. 
2/1 -Ju kerkoj ndjesë nqs jam gabur në lidhje me çdo gjë që kam parashtuar, dhe i kërkoj dhe Zotit tim Perendisë sim Jezusit te më falë për çdo mendim, supozim, keqinterpretim apo dhe referencat që kam bashkëlidhur.

Hiri dhe paqja e Zotit Tone Jezus Krisht qofte mbi ju dhe familjet tuaja.

----------


## Matrix

I dashur vella Teniolteni,

Dua te te jap nje interpretim ne lidhje me Antikrishtin qe besoj se eshte prej Frymes.

Antikrishti nuk eshte nje person i vetem.
Ja se si shprehet Gjoni ne letren e tij te pare:
"Fëmijë, është ora e fundit. Dhe, sikurse e dëgjuat, antikrishti duhet të vijë, dhe tani janë shfaqur shumë antikrishtë; prej nga e dimë se është ora e fundit...
Kush është gënjeshtari, veçse ai që mohon se Jezus është Krishti? Antikrishti është ai, që mohon Atin dhe Birin....
Nga kjo mund të njihni Frymën e Perëndisë: çdo frymë që rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, është nga Perëndia.
...Dhe çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; *dhe tashmë është në botë*...."



Numri 666 tregon sistemin boteror.
6 simbolizon njeriun dhe 3 here nga 6 shfaq hyjnizimin e njeriut te rene, ose sistemin e njeriut te rene.

Bisha perfaqeson gjithe organizimin njerezor, mekanizmat e njeriut te rene, aparatet shteterore, ekonomike, fetare, politike, edukative etj,etj,etj, qe drejtohet nga Satani.

Ky sistem ne thelb e mohon se Perendia ka ardhur ne mish.
Per kete sistem, Perendia  nuk ekziston ose nuk ka ndonje lidhje me jeten e njeriut dhe eshte diku lart ne qiell.

Ky Sistem shpeshhere ka nxjerre lidera boterore qe kane qene misherimi i vete ketij Sistemi. Keta lidera kane qene antikrishter, duke qene perfaqesuesit njerezore te sistemit te rene frymor qe quhet Antikrisht dhe qe drejtohet nga Satani.

----------


## el dorado

Psh miq ,po shikoj qe ky postim qenka i lashte ,gati 10 vjet me pare .Une desha te di nese dikush ka informacjone per emrin e pervecem te djallit .CILI ESHTE EMRI I VERTET I DJALLIT ???

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Eshte ai qe kerkon te perçaje Kishen Nje!
Ne çdo kohe dhe i çdo rrace qoft ai, 
ndonse mund te shfaqet me rrobe te bardha...
Por zemren e ka te zeze! 
Pershendetje

----------


## lace

Nje /dy deshmitarèt mendoj we nuk eshte mojsiu she Elia.sepse dy deshmitaret do te profetizojne she mojsiu nuk u ngjt fizikish,Elia po,keshtu we nuk ka mundesi the jene at a.sa per emrin e bishes she antikrishti mendoj we nuk kemi shan's ta zbulojme paraprakisht,ai do the dallohet nga veprat.kush he to we mendon thotee zoti

----------


## Ciarli

AntiKrishti eshte Perendia i vertete i tokes. Nje tiran i dhunshem, djall-njeri me nje sy me te madh se tjetri. Nje pagan dhe zoti yne i vertete ne shpirt, i cili nga gjithnje na ka patur dhe dhunuar me flake dhe shpate. Por a do te kthehet dhe a do ti jepet toka serish, e cila iu konfiskua nga zotat per shkak se i mungonte takti ne sundim.

----------


## Peniel

Është një temë shumë interesante dhe bëhet më interesante me kalimin e kohë dhe të qenit afër të ardhjes së Krishtit. Duke ju referuar një vargu në Zbulesë (që në fakt ishte një interpretim nga një vëlla i krishterë) mund të kuptosh fare mirë se i referohet ngjarjeve që janë duke ndodhur aktualisht. Me një llogaritje të thjeshtë matematikore, mund të kuptosh fare mirë se çfarë gjendet në një të katërtën e botës dhe kujt i referohet. E kam përmendur shumë kohë më parë si plotësim profecie të vargut të mëposhtëm se tashmë jemi në këtë periudhë. 

Zbulesa, kapitulli 6:

7 Kur ai hapi vulën e katërt, dëgjova zërin e qenies së katërt të gjallë që thoshte: Eja dhe shiko.
8 Dhe unë pashë, dhe ja një kalë i zbehtë; dhe ai që e kalëronte emrin e kishte Vdekja, dhe Hadesi vinte pas tij. Dhe iu dha atyre pushtet përmbi një të katërtën e dheut, të vrasin me shpatë dhe me zi buke e me vdekje, dhe nëpërmjet bishave të dheut.


Të shpjegoj se çfarë do të thotë antikrisht. Shumica e ngatërrojnë duke menduar se emri do të thotë: kundër Krishtit. Jo. I përkthyer nga greqishtja, kuptimi i fjalës është: në vend të Krishtit, njësoj si Krishti. Antikrishti përpara se të dalë në skenë, do të shkatërrojë çdo gjë që njerëzimi e mban për morale, të mirë dhe të ligjshme. Përqëndrimi i besimit dhe i pushtetit tek ai vetë është qëllimi i tij kryesor. Këtu do të mund ti referoheshim fare mirë pjesës biblike të 2 Thesalonikave 2:7 por këtë mbase një moment tjetër do bëj një komentim konkret për të kuptuar më mirë vargun në fjalë. 

Hapat konkrete ose më saktë plani djallëzor për ardhjen në pushtet të antikrishtit: 

1) Shkatërrimi i klasës politike-humbja e besimit tek politikanët. E quani rastësi që aktualisht bota ka politikanët më të këqij që kanë ekzistuar ndonjëherë?

2) Shkatërrimi i religjionit. Çdo fe do të goditet rëndë dhe besimi tek fetë do të zbehet.  

3) Shkatërrimit nuk do ti shpëtojnë as ateistët. Ateizmi nuk do të jetë zgjidhje për njerëzit e çorientuar dhe njerëzit do të jenë në kërkim të diçkaje të re, të dikujt që do ti nxjerrë nga pasiguria dhe do t'ju japë një drejtim të ri.  

Vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të mund të tërheqë vëmendjen dhe do të mund të fitojë besimin e njerëzimit dhe të mund të vijë në pushtet. Këto nuk janë hamendësi. Është Fjala e Perëndisë që zbulon dhe jep detaje për të kuptuar kohët dhe ngjarjet.



Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------


## HFTengineer

Meqense se  shkruani hebraisht dhe eshte permendur yhvh.
Nga ke perbehet partia demorktike ne vendet me pushtete si ato te perendimit pershembeull ne amerike, laburantja ne agli etj kush ndikoi dhe qene nga pionierer ne politikat liberaliste moderne postmoderne  dhe kuzh eshte pjesa me e madhe e klases  se elites se soteme , a sjane  kta vete cifuta, dhe politikanet e tyre qe duan ta ndajne fene  krishtere qe eshte mazhoranca be perendim nga pushteti? Kush ben lobby per ndarjen e fese te krishterte?
Cthote bibla per financen usury kreditin?
Kush e ka ne dore financen?
Kush eshte ne qender te levizje  te mjata si ajo  ACLU e agjendes homoseksuale?
Pse i mbron ADL ja? Pseshtyhet si prioritet  ne politike dhe kieh jane kta politikane?

----------

